# General > Sport >  Wick & District Darts League Mens Division 2 Fixtures 8/02/11

## wickscorrie

COMM B v B/TROUT 2
 SEAVIEW B v THE FSC
 HAGARS v COMM A
 SMIDDY v QUEENS B
 M/DEW  BYE

----------

